# Pecan HF



## Dennis Ford (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a simple hollow form; 8-1/2" dia X 7-1/2" tall.
Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice Dennis.  I love the shape and the finish. Can't think of a thing I would do differently. Nice job 
Scott


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 11, 2013)

You really nailed this one Dennis......It's a 10


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 11, 2013)

"simple" is my favourite style -- I'll be happy if I'm ever able to make a hollow form as elegant as yours


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 11, 2013)

No critique here, you nailed it! That form is very elegant looking to me, love the shape of it. Finish is very nice, good balance between looking like wood and looking "finished."


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice, Dennis. I don't see a flat anywhere on the curve. I love the finish and the delicate opening.


----------



## phinds (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice! I love the broad shoulders and seemingly non-existent foot... Great curves too.


----------

